# married and ex



## hatelove14 (Oct 27, 2013)

why u married men still communicating with your ex's? i hate my hubby for doing that...and he click likes every time he sees ladies with u know sexy outfit.and i hate it!i hate it!!!


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

If there are no children involved in a past marriage, I don't think there should be any communications. That would be the only reason to have communications.
Sounds like you need to have a talk with him and if he respects you, he would stop that. 
As far as the clicking 'Like' on sexy outfits, why not try taking a hint and wear some of those for him and see how he reacts with you in them?


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

My ex contacts me anytime she can find out where I'm living. She always has her hand out and saying she's broke and "sorry".


----------



## hatelove14 (Oct 27, 2013)

this is a big problem.my husband dont respect my feelings.i hate him so much.he's even chatting with a lot of girls.should i delete all his girl facebook friends?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

hatelove14 said:


> this is a big problem.my husband dont respect my feelings.i hate him so much.he's even chatting with a lot of girls.should i delete all his girl facebook friends?


No, deleting his FB friends will not solve your problems. 

If your husband does not respect your feelings and continues to chat with other women, leave the marriage. You can not change his ways or behavior. You can only change yourself and what you choose to live with. Your husband is cheating on you. I wouldn't doubt for a second that he's having physical affairs as well. 

I would leave and file for divorce.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> No, deleting his FB friends will not solve your problems.
> 
> If your husband does not respect your feelings and continues to chat with other women, leave the marriage. You can not change his ways or behavior. You can only change yourself and what you choose to live with. Your husband is cheating on you. I wouldn't doubt for a second that he's having physical affairs as well.
> 
> I would leave and file for divorce.


I agree. If you tolerate this now, he will only increase this activity for the future and you'll never be happy or safe with this man. 
You should respect yourself enough to not tolerate this behavior any longer.


----------



## swade87 (Oct 23, 2013)

I hate this too. Caused a lot of issues for my fiance and me. But then I feel like a hypocrite sometimes, because I have ex boyfriends on my facebook. My fiance doesn't have a problem with it. But I do. Ugh.


----------



## swade87 (Oct 23, 2013)

Are these conversations he's having inappropriate?


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

> why not try taking a hint and wear some of those for him and see how he reacts with you in them?


What if he reacted like my stbxh? with contempt, and even angry?

In any event. Besides is FB and liking girls pictures, how is your marriage? How long have you been married?
Is this the only thing he does that annoys you? I agree that it is disrespectful.


----------



## bevixnz (Nov 22, 2013)

I think that in a serious relationship, there is no room for ex's and nothing positive for your new relationship will come from it.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

You got married too soon.

Cut your losses. 

He won't change. 

Things won't get better.


----------

